# 24 inch lone wolf sticks!



## MathewsFmj (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm sure this has been done but I haven't seen much on it. I was looking at the new Beast Sticks and really liking the set up they offered and thought to myself maybe I can do something with my lone wolf sticks. So I got to looking and came up with the idea to cut it down to 24 inches and make it a two step stick instead of three. So that's what I did. I haven't been able to weigh them very accurately so far but what I did get was about 1 pound 3 ounces on my bathroom scale. That's with me holding the stick and weighing and then putting it down and weighing and doing the math. Now that's before the rope. I use the rope mod on my sticks. So I'm under a pound and a half ready to use. Anyone have any experience with this or seen anybody else do this. It was super easy. I just cut it down to size and drilled new holes then put the step and standoff on and removed the middle step and bolt.


----------



## ImThere (Jul 28, 2012)

Most guys cut them down and add some DanO double steps to the top. 

Good job they look great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MathewsFmj (Dec 22, 2017)

Where can I get those? I'd like to have double steps for sure.


----------



## ImThere (Jul 28, 2012)

https://doublesteps.com/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Your modded sticks look great! Huge cost savings when compared to the Beasts and they are more streamlined for easier packing.


----------



## Berdo (Dec 21, 2013)

Not trying to be a wanker here.....but I don’t see the advantage of the shorter sticks at all. Just means you aren’t getting as far up the tree. For guys that use 4 or 5 sticks they could just leave a stick or two at home and not modify anything. I think double top step is great though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Berdo said:


> Not trying to be a wanker here.....but I don’t see the advantage of the shorter sticks at all. Just means you aren’t getting as far up the tree. For guys that use 4 or 5 sticks they could just leave a stick or two at home and not modify anything. I think double top step is great though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm guessing it's about weight but I thought the same. 

Will the steps still nest together for packing in with a top double step?


----------



## WAG10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Berdo said:


> Not trying to be a wanker here.....but I don’t see the advantage of the shorter sticks at all. Just means you aren’t getting as far up the tree. For guys that use 4 or 5 sticks they could just leave a stick or two at home and not modify anything. I think double top step is great though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking the exact same thing, it does not make since to me.


----------



## tim_dawg22 (Nov 25, 2015)

Berdo said:


> Not trying to be a wanker here.....but I don’t see the advantage of the shorter sticks at all. Just means you aren’t getting as far up the tree. For guys that use 4 or 5 sticks they could just leave a stick or two at home and not modify anything. I think double top step is great though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anytime I’ve cut my sticks shorter it was to make them easier to pack and cut the weight down. To make up for the lost height you just throw a tubular nylon aider on each one and boom you get just as high with less weight to carry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_dawg22 (Nov 25, 2015)

MathewsFmj said:


> I'm sure this has been done but I haven't seen much on it. I was looking at the new Beast Sticks and really liking the set up they offered and thought to myself maybe I can do something with my lone wolf sticks. So I got to looking and came up with the idea to cut it down to 24 inches and make it a two step stick instead of three. So that's what I did. I haven't been able to weigh them very accurately so far but what I did get was about 1 pound 3 ounces on my bathroom scale. That's with me holding the stick and weighing and then putting it down and weighing and doing the math. Now that's before the rope. I use the rope mod on my sticks. So I'm under a pound and a half ready to use. Anyone have any experience with this or seen anybody else do this. It was super easy. I just cut it down to size and drilled new holes then put the step and standoff on and removed the middle step and bolt.
> View attachment 6664181


I did something similar but I cut them in half so they were about 16” if I remember correctly. I had 2 old sticks laying around that I got dirt cheap and then I ordered the extra hardware from LW. Put aiders on the bottom of each one so I ended up with a set of 4 shortys that could get me about the same height as a full size set. I ended up selling though because I always preferred my helium’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berdo (Dec 21, 2013)

tim_dawg22 said:


> Anytime I’ve cut my sticks shorter it was to make them easier to pack and cut the weight down. To make up for the lost height you just throw a tubular nylon aider on each one and boom you get just as high with less weight to carry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’d be interested in seeing first hand how the shorter sticks could pack/carry easier. If that’s true then it’s an advantage. But like I said before it doesn’t make sense to me to cut down 4 sticks and add aiders. I’d just take 3 regular sticks with aiders. I’ve tried the aiders and they aren’t for me. Didn’t feel stable. I’d be willing to bet that most guys who cut sticks down do so halfway because they enjoy tinkering with gear. And I can get that.


----------



## tim_dawg22 (Nov 25, 2015)

Berdo said:


> I’d be interested in seeing first hand how the shorter sticks could pack/carry easier. If that’s true then it’s an advantage. But like I said before it doesn’t make sense to me to cut down 4 sticks and add aiders. I’d just take 3 regular sticks with aiders. I’ve tried the aiders and they aren’t for me. Didn’t feel stable. I’d be willing to bet that most guys who cut sticks down do so halfway because they enjoy tinkering with gear. And I can get that.


Well for one they are shorter so they don’t get snagged as easy walking through thick brush. Being lighter they are easier to carry because they don’t weigh as much lol. Being shorter also allows them to fit in a reasonably sized container for scent control purposes. I personally sling the sticks over my shoulder when climbing and attach them one by one as I go up the tree. This is made much easier because they are shorter and I know this because I have climbed with full sized Lone Wolfs, XOPs, and Heliums. 


You said you don’t like to climb with aiders so the advantage here would be that my 3 shorter lighter sticks with aiders would get me to the same height as your 3 full sized sticks. At the end of the day each person should do what works for them in their own hunting application and the short sticks work excellent for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_dawg22 (Nov 25, 2015)

Sorry for jacking your thread OP. Your sticks look good by the way. I’m sure you will love them.

Pm me If you are interested in adding aiders and need some ideas. I managed a pretty nifty way to do it on the Lone Wolf sticks that kept them neat and manageable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

nice work!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks good. I assume this was all about cutting weight.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

tim_dawg22 said:


> Sorry for jacking your thread OP. Your sticks look good by the way. I’m sure you will love them.
> 
> Pm me If you are interested in adding aiders and need some ideas. I managed a pretty nifty way to do it on the Lone Wolf sticks that kept them neat and manageable.
> 
> ...


Post up your aiders,I have never seen or heard of them


----------



## tim_dawg22 (Nov 25, 2015)

skynight said:


> Post up your aiders,I have never seen or heard of them


Let me see if this works:

LW Shorty’s
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh....com/vb/showthread.php?t=5510267&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

tim_dawg22 said:


> Let me see if this works:
> 
> LW Shorty’s
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh....com/vb/showthread.php?t=5510267&share_type=t
> ...


Thanks I get the idea now.


----------



## JDuvall7721 (Jun 3, 2018)

Looks great.


----------

